# ick on my clown will uv save him



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

hi my black clown has ich bad i thought it was gone buy still bad , if he makes it threw the night i will go get a uv light and hope it saves him , i have a bubble and 2 corals in there so i cant lower the salt or raise the temp , anything else to help him if i do a water change tonight will it help him till morning my water is good all levels nitrate 0 ammonia 0 ph 8.3 salt 1.026


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You should have nitrates, but not nitrites.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

it is ok not to have nitrates also its just hard to keep , ive checked im trying to save this fish with ich


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Try www.nosickfish.com. They are supposed to have reef-safe, invertebrate-safe medicine.


----------

